# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Anfnger fragen zur Aussrstung u.s.w.

## Dragonh3art

Hallo, ich bin absoluter neueinsteiger habe vor ein paar Wochen einen Surfkurs absolviert. Diesen habe ich auf dem Baldeney See in Essen absolviert. Im Kurs hatte ich eine Tr mit weit ber 200l Volumen und ein 4,2qm Segel. Ok war nicht so dolle lag aber auch daran das kein Wind da war. Kurs selber war Super !!!
Lustigerweise hatte ich mir schon eine Ausrstung ber ein onlineportal gekauft. Ich glaube die Ausrstung ist da nicht so ganz fr blutige anfnger gewesen. Ein Hifly 320 mit Mast 3 Segeln und kleinzeug fr 90.
Tja was soll ich sagen das Board hat nur 171l Volumen und vom See zum Meer mit Wellen besteht ein kleiner unterschied.
Wir haben eine Mobilheim in Holland 300m vom Wasser liegen das ist auch der Grund warum ich mit dem Surfen angefangen bin einfach am WE die klammotten zum Wasser nehmen und ab die Post. Das war der Gedanke, realitt sah anders aus.
Die ersten zwei Tage jeweils bestimmt 2 bis 3 stunden nur aufsteigen und runterfallen gebt ohne auch nur einen meter zu Surfen. Vom Chef der anlage sonne Uraltriesentr ausgeliehen um erstmal gefhl fr die Wellen zu bekommen. 
Mitlerweile kann ich mit meiner alten Ausrstung bei Wind und Wellen fahren. Ich wollte am Anfang ganz ehrlich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben weil ich nicht wusste ob der sport etwas fr mich ist mit meinen 90kg aber es klappt und macht spa. Fr WE und Urlaub erholung super.
Mein sohn 6 Jahre mchte jetzt auch anfangen, Ausrstung steht bereit 2qm Kinderrigg und ein Hyfly Madd 130 was von Volumen und breite echt super ist.

Jetzt meine Frage zur Ausrstung fr mich.
Welche Surfboards sind fr einen anfnger gut, ich mchte das brett allerdings hinterher nicht sofort abgeben men. Macht es sinn ein Brett um die 150l kurz und breit fr mich zu kaufen? Welche Segel sollte ich mir kaufen? Ist 5qm Segel gleich 5qm Segel wo sind die unterschiede worauf mu ich achten?

THX
Dragonh3art

----------


## newt3

ja mit 90kg sollten es 150-160 liter sein.
board was du brauchst nennt sich "freeride board".
kauf also bitte kein slalom board oder formula board - die haben zwar auch viel breite und teilweise viel volumen - allerdings ist der shap auf kompromissloses gasgeben ausgelegt. desweiteren bietet es nicht die fuschlaufenpositonen die du als aufsteiger brauchst um dort mal irgendwann reinzukommen und eben vernnftig gaszugeben.

beim segel das gleiche. kauf dir ein oder mehrere freeride segel.
->die segel sollten keine camber haben (das erschwert nur die manver). freerace, race, slalomsegel haben meist camber - sind also eher ungeeignet. bei den freerace gibts auch welche ohne aber die haben meist ein, zwei segellatten mehr als eben ein freeride segel was sich eben auch im handling bemerkbar macht
->wave segel oder freestyle segel eignen sich auch nicht. sie sind eher auf on/off ausgelegt - du mut das segel also schon wirklich in jeder situation optimal in den wind halten um eben vorranzukommen. dazu gehrt eben auch ein gewisser bauch den das segel ausbilden kann. das geht bei einem freeirde segel einfach besser als bei wave, freestyel, power - segeln

5qm sind in meinen augen zu klein. das wirst bei 90kg spter nur bei starkwind brauchen.
besorg dir mal eines in 6.4qm zum ben (damit solltest du mit 90kg klarkommen und hast auch spter noch was von dem segel)
wenn der umgang mit dem segel sicher sitzt wirst darber evtl noch 8.2 oder sowas brauchen. die frage ist dabei halt auch wieviel wind ihr dort am spot regelmig habt.
wenn du zb wasserstart und das gleiten erlernen mchtest braucht es eine gewisse segelgre bzw gewissen wind damit das berhaupt mglich ist. selbst beim trapezfahren lernen ist das ein wenig so. da brauchst mit 90kg und 5qm segel nicht anfangen es sei denn es sind obere 6 windstrken aufwrts.

frher oder spter wirst mit 90kg evtl auch beim cambersegel landen oder auch bei einem camberlosem freeracemodell - zumindest was dein groes segel angeht. aber bis dahin nimm ein freeride segel. es ist zum ben erstmal das beste

------------
wie kriegst du nun raus welchen einsatzbereich welches board oder segel hat
->bei aktuellen modellen siehst das auf der herstellerwebsite.
->von vielen herstellern kannst auch alte kataloge in pdf form angucken (bei gun sails glaub die letzten ca 5 jahre, bei neilpryde fast die letzen 15 jahre, und auch bei north sails die letzten 12 jahre)
->du kannst auch immer das angebotene board oder segel googeln. zu vielen modellen findest du dann einen testbericht der fachzeitschrift "surf" oder auch andere testquellen in denen erwhnt ist welchen einsatzbereich dieses board oder segel hat

-------------

Anfnger:
was die lernreihenfolge angeht:
- gleichgewichtsbungen
- segel aufholen
- sofortstop
- wende
- zurckkehren zum ausgangsort (hhe laufen, kreuzen usw)
- evtl ein paar halsenversuche
->das ist ungefhr das was du im surfkurs lernst. manchmal ein wochenende intensiv. manchmal 4 tage und manchmal eine woche.
->ein paar mal wird man danach noch ausleihen eben um die sacen zu festigen

Aufsteiger
->leiht aus oder hat bereits eigenes material
->wei wie man sein segel vernnftig aufriggt und auch position vom mastfu auf dem board. finnenwahl passend zum segel. segelgre halbwegs passend zum jeweiligen wind
->beachtstart (kann teilweise auch schon im surfkurs gelernt werden. aber auch sonst lt man sich am besten von jmd anlernen. ist eigentlich total einfach, wenn man wei wie)
->trapezfahren.  man sollte nicht zu lange damit warten (also nicht wie besenkt ohne trapez ber den see heizen knnen sondern eben das ding rechtzeitig benutzen). es gehrt zum windsurfen dazu - du hlst viel lnger auf dem wasser durch. ohne ist langristig auch ungesund fr die armmuskulatur. auch hier ist es sinnvoll sich anleiten zu lassen. regelmig ein und aushngen in diversen situationen. es ist auch nicht unfhrlich (thema schleudersturz, verletzungsgefahr) oder auch einfach unterm segel landen mit eingehngtem trapez(ertrinkungsgefahr, wenn man nicht passend reagiert).
durch trapezfahren merkt man auch wie einem nicht nur das board trgt sondern auch das segel. es kommt also zum vortrieb auch zustzlicher auftrieb hinzu. du wirst schon deutlich schneller unterwegs sein
->die halse zu festigen bietet sich an. eben als zweites manver neben der wende. es kostet mitunter viel berwindung (auch hier ist es sinnvoll sich anleiten zu lassen oder gengend zu lesen, videos zu schauen usw)
->irgendwann wirst so schnell mit dem trapez dass das board angleitet. evtl auch ins gleiten kommt. da ist der punkt wo du schlaufen fahren und wasserstart erlernen mut
->wasserstart deshalb weil zum gleiten eben ein gewisser wind erforderlich ist. frischt der dann noch deutlich auf bekommst den segel mitunter nur noch schwer aufgeholt. geht dann mit wasserstart trotz schwimmeinlager eherblich einfacher (sofern man ihn beherrscht)
->schlaufenfahren und echtes gleiten sind dann nochmal ein deutlicher sprung in der geschwindigkeit. vermutlich kannst jetzt auch bei gleichem wind oftmals ein kleineres segel fahren. eben wenn du vernnftige angleittechnik beherrschst und eben in den schlaufen richtig gas gibtst.
->die halse kannst du bei entsprechend gleitwind und eben geschwindigkeit so weit festigen dass es in richtiung powerhalse geht (gelungen ist die erst, wenn du komplett durchgleitest das packt ein aufsteiger noch nicht..)

surfen knnen
->beherrscht du obige sachen dann sicher kannst du von dir behaupten, dass du "surfen kannst"
->nun kannst die powerhalse festigen, dir evtl weitere manver und fahrstile aneignen (duck jibe, lay down jibe, shorthorn vorraus fahren - was auch frs durchgleiten der halse hilfreich ist, finne voraus - um in flachen revieren dichter ans ufer zu kommen)
->powerhalse sollte jetzt dein nchstes ziel sein. es hngt auch stark vom revier ab wie gut das alles geht. auch glattwasser bt es sich besser als bei wellen oder kabbel
->jetzt ist dann auch der punkt wo du:
evtl ber ein zweites kleines agileres board fr strkeren wind nachdenken kannst. du wirst selbst merken ab welchem wind mit dem groen quasi kein blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen ist weils schwer zu kontrollieren wird und sturzgefahren usw droht, die das material kaputtmachen
->bei den segel drbernachzudenken als groes segel eines mit cambern zu whlen (auch aufgrund deines nicht geringen gewichts) und bei den kleineren segeln evtl mal ein powersegel oder freestylesegel zu whlen - mit eben mehr on/off und robusteren fenstern (viel gitterfolie oder auch komplett)
->wie gro du dein grtes board whlst (also ob das 150-160l zu gro ist) hngt dann stark von deinem revier, wind und fahrknnen ab und auch davon wie sportlich du es eben mchtest (das viele volumen wird langfristig eben komfortabel sein. dennoch macht es sinn sich nicht am anfang was zu kleines zu kaufen - eben weil die ganzen beschriebenen lernschritte dann deutlich schwieriger sind oder gar nicht erst erreicht werden...)

--------------

----------


## Dragonh3art

Danke fr deine super Erklrung also den Anfang bekomme ich schon ganz gut hin. Zur EWindstrke kann ich garkeine Auskunft geben bei der ich Surfe. Fahre derzeit aber immer mit meinem kleinsten Segel 4,8qm knnte bis 7qm.
Das Problem mit dem zeigen lassen gibt es auch. Ich bin da oben alleine. Ok Surfer gibt es dort genug und Kiter auch. Ich werde wohl mal schauen ob ich Autos mit Deutschem Nummernschild sehe dann frage ich mal ob se mir ein paar Tricks zeigen knnen.
Aber da gibt es schon ein paar Freaks. Das letzte mal wo ich mir dachte geh mal langsam vom Wasser und pack ein da haben die erst los gelegt. Mit Salto bers Segel. Uiuiui aber im ernst ich bin 40 und mchte nur etwas zum Zeitvertreib haben wenn wir am Wochenende oder in den Ferien am Haus sind. Mein Sohneman fngt jetzt auch an der wird mir bestimmt in ein paar Jahren um die Ohren rasen  :Smile: 

So noch ne frage zum Segel woran kann ich erkennen ob ich ein Freeride Segel vor mir habe oder gibt es da Optische keine unterschiede OK Camber habe ich verstanden (diese Klemmen) aber sieht man das am Schnitt oder nur in den Unterlagen ???

THX
Dragonh3art

----------


## KIV

Ich finde die Segel-/Brettempfehlungen ehrlich gesagt etwas einseitig. Ich finde Powerwave-Segel sehr gut, die sind gerade auch fr Anfnger und Fortgeschrittene aufgrund der besseren Haltbarkeit eher geeignet und funktionieren auch bei Flachwasser tadellos. Wenn an Deinem Spot auch Loops gesprungen werden, gibt es wohl auch etwas Welle, da ist mehr Haltbarkeit auch fr Waschgnge nicht verkehrt. Achte darauf, dass die Segel mglichst komplett aus x-Ply statt aus Monofilm gefertigt sind. Auerdem ist bei Wavesegeln das Unterliek meist etwas steiler geschnitten, da schwappt dann auch nicht so schnell ne Welle rein und mit ner krzeren Gabel ist auch das Handling einfacher. Oder habe ich das mit dem 'Salto ber das Segel' irgendwie falsch verstanden und Du hast lediglich einen ungewollten Abgang (Schleudersturz) beobachtet..? Dennoch finde ich Wavesegel mit guter Angleitpower und stabiler Machart fr Dich gut. Bei den Gren 6,0 und 7,0 kannst Du ruhig in Richtung Freeride schauen, aber auch da wrde ich durchaus auf Stabilitt achten...
Warum jemand 'frher oder spter' ein Cambersegel fahren soll, verstehe ich ebenfalls nicht. Ein Segel bis 7qm finde ich als grtes Segel schon absolut ausreichend, darber macht mir persnlich Surfen keinen Spa... Cambersegel haben auch grere Masttaschen, wodurch sowohl der Schot- als auch der Wasserstart deutlich schwieriger wird.

Fr den Junior mit 6 Jahren eignet sich ein Brett mit Soft-Deck und Mittelfinnenoption fr besseres Hhelaufen. Da gibt es zB. den Fanatic Ripper (105L) oder den JP Young Gun (115L). Von Starboard gibts auch noch was, da fllt mir gerade der Name nicht ein. Mein Junior ist jetzt 8 und kommt auf dem Ripper besser klar, als auf der Familien-Klotr-Badeinsel mit 165Litern (Bic Nova). So ein Tanker reagiert auf die Fusteuerung von einem 30kg-Zwerg einfach Nullkommanull...
Die Bretter haben Unmengen verschiedener Schlaufenpositionen und eignen sich auch fr Erwachsene. Das 115L-Brett kannst Du sicher irgendwann auch als Starkwind-Board gebrauchen, wenn Du fleiig weiter bst.
 :Wink:

----------


## Dragonh3art

Naja das mit dem Ripper oder Young Gun ist sonne sache. Ich bin da mal ganz ehrlich. Als anfnger wollte ich nicht direkt mehrere Tausend Euro los werden. Wenn es mir keinen Spa macht habe ich ne menge Geld versenkt. Daher bin ich am Anfang zu einer gebrauchten billig ausrstung gegangen. 
Ob das das richtige Maerial fr meine 90kg ist wei ich nicht aber mitlerweile kann ich mich ja einigermaen damit vor bewegen. Ob es mit neuem Material anders ist wei ich nicht.
Die ausrstung fr den Sohneman naja er mchte irgendwie alles machen was er sieht. Da wollte ich jetzt auch nicht umbedingt tausende los werden, hinterher steht er einmal drauf und es klappt nicht sofort wie er mchte und dan wars das. 
Klar denke ich mir manchmal "Whow was fr ne tolle ausrstung die haben, wenn die Freaks kommen" Anhnger mit x Fchern zich Boards und Segel und wie die ber die Wellen schieen schon der Hammer. Aber ob das nur an der Ausrstung liegt??? Ich bin bis jetzt villeicht 30 bis 35 stunden auf dem Wasser gewesen. Ich kann euch nichtmals sagen welche Windstrke (mu mir so einen Messer mal besorgen ). Ich mache alles learning by doing da ich dort keinen habe der mit mir Surft.
Dabei ist der Spot hier auf Dailydose sogar als gut befunden worden und ich habe das teil am WE und in den Ferien direkt vor der Nase. 
Also wenn ich sehe wie ich am anfang mit meiner Ausrstung voran gekommen bin, also garnicht nur immer runter gefallen die Wellen mochten mich nicht und wie es jetzt klappt ist schon OK.
Ich mchte mir halt nur stck fr stck neueres Material und vor allem das richtige fr meine zwecke angemessene Material kaufen. Daher stelle ich hier die ein oder andere Frage.
Was ich wei bei den neuen Brettern kommt es nicht mehr nur auf das Volumen wie bei den alten an sondern mehr auf lnge und breite und bei den Segeln OK da dachte ich immer Segel ist Segel aber da habe ich mich wohl gewaltig geirrt. Ich werde am Wochenende mal aufschreiben was ich an Ausrstung Segel/Mast/Gabelbaum und Brett in Holland habe, da werden hier wohl einige vor lachen vom Stuhl kippen. Zum glck habe ich einen Riieessseennn Surfladen keine 3km mit dem Fahrrad von mir entfernt da bekomme ich auf jedenfall immer Ersatztiele  :Smile:  und zwischendruch auch mal Angebote. Aber ob ich mir irgendwann mal nen nagelneues Brett fr 1500€ oder so kaufe glaube ich ganz ehrlich nicht.

MfG
Dragonh3art

----------


## KIV

Gutes Material gibts ja auch mal gebraucht. Der Ripper von meinem Junior hat z.B. 270€ inkl Versand gekostet und ist top okay...  :Wink: 
Kindersegel gibts gebraucht als Komplettriggs fr kleines Geld und kann sie auch gut wieder verkaufen...

----------


## Dragonh3art

Ich habe ja gebrauchtes Material gekauft 2qm Rigg mit allem schnick schnack 70 und das Madd mit Tasche und schnick schnack fr 200. Ich denke einfach fr am WE mal ein paar Stunden aufs Wasser um mit dem Sohn spa zu haben und selber den Kopf frei zu bekommen ist das erstmal OK.
Ich denke auch das die Meisten Surffreaks nur Surfen. Wer bei uns in den Keller kommt denkt er ist im Sportgeschft. Tauchausrstungen mit Flaschen, X Fahrrder u.s.w.  :Smile: 
Sind halt immer Sportlich unterwegs.

----------


## KIV

Ich denke die meisten hier sind eher 'Multimorbid'.  :Big Smile: 
Bei uns ist es neben dem Windsurfzeug (6 Bretter) noch mein Fahrrad-Tick (ca. 10), Wakeboard, Wellenreiter, Ski, Snowboard, haufenweise Skate- und Kickboards usw... 

Verdammte Axt, jetzt habe ich wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen. Dagegen hilft aber insbesondere Windsurfen...  :Wink:

----------


## Dragonh3art

So Wochenende ist rum und ich habe mal etwas mit meiner Ausrstung rumgespielt. Sieghe da den Mast weiter zum Heck und ich komme recht zgig vorran ohne das mein Bug absuft :Smile: 
Mein nchster akt wierd wohl das trapetz werden nach ne langen strecke auf dem Wasser habe ich gedacht mir fliegen langsam die unterarme weg und das als Kraftsportler.
Dann wollte ich es wissen und habe das Board was ich erstmal fr meinen kleinen Sohneman gekauft habe getestet Hifly Mad 135 und auch das hat geklappt nur das Segel hochziehen und losfahren ist etwas schwerer dafr ist es nicht so wackelig in den Wellen.

Achja mein Board ist ein voll Modernes Hifly Fun Line 320 FX habe ich erstmal auf neuen Mastfu umgebaut. Dazu nen Wave Wing Segel 4,8 ein Fanatic Fun Wing 5,6 und ein Neil Pryde 6,2 aber ganz im ernst ich bin noch nicht ber 4,8 gewesen ^^

----------

